# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #94



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A solution looking for a problem-Liberalism, thoughts on being a victim, Turkey, Russia and Iran- oh my! And Weird News.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-04-08T18_32_38-07_00

YouDope!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...n-homs-province-syrian-state-tv-idUSKBN1HG04Q

Someone struck an air base in Syria. The Pentagon says it was not the U.S. If not the U.S., then who? If not the U.S., then it would be Israel, right? No way it could be Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Well, look at this.
Russia blames Israel for deadly airstrike on Assad base after alleged chemical attack | Fox News

Russia says it was Israel. They say Iranians were killed in the attack.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The liberals are the same the world over.

"And the Shiites hate the Sunnis, and the Sunnis hate the Shiites, and the Moslems hate the Christians, and everybody hates the Jews..." -apologies to Tom Lehrer

So after they've turned their homelands into hellholes, and want to go somewhere else, all the decent Western nations must take their share of them. California's judicial homeless solution on steroids.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

That was a GOOD show, guys! Love the new intro, weird news, upbeat tempo. Nice job.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> That was a GOOD show, guys! Love the new intro, weird news, upbeat tempo. Nice job.


Thank you, sir.

People at work have said good things about the new intro. Sasquatch is very creative.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I have listened to about 5 of your podcasts. They are getting better. It sounds more natural now. I love your content, the content is great but the execution needs work.

If you are looking for more listeners. Try shortening individual talking points. When each of you are talking have the other interject with a devils advocate point of view. Add radio feeds and audio news feeds and then remark on them. It adds factual authenticity to your show. Just some critical feedback from a noob .

Keep em coming. 



I reall


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Enjoyed this one, even the Syria part even though now its after the fact...

But you guys dropped the ball on one part of this podcast: the breast feeding segment. This isn't a 'Victim' thing. It's about the continual effort by libs/feminists/progressives to break up the family unit. Those efforts exist in all areas, mostly in education, but also in other fields as well. Think about public health facilities (perhaps utilized disproportionately by non-whites, ala the subject of your segment). The push was and is very strong for all women to "no longer be burdened" with breast feeding: just pump off so you (or hopefully others) can provide nourishment when needed. There's no stronger bonding, imo, than a child at the teat. Rather than being the subject of mis-read belittling - she should have been applauded, by you, for recognizing the progressive pressure on some level - and trying to bring back the beauty of that loving family bond. JMO.

Edit to add: Your missing this really surprised me - especially as the segment before, and after, this one was about the attempts to break up the family unit.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Enjoyed this one, even the Syria part even though now its after the fact...
> 
> But you guys dropped the ball on one part of this podcast: the breast feeding segment. This isn't a 'Victim' thing. It's about the continual effort by libs/feminists/progressives to break up the family unit. Those efforts exist in all areas, mostly in education, but also in other fields as well. Think about public health facilities (perhaps utilized disproportionately by non-whites, ala the subject of your segment). The push was and is very strong for all women to "no longer be burdened" with breast feeding: just pump off so you (or hopefully others) can provide nourishment when needed. There's no stronger bonding, imo, than a child at the teat. Rather than being the subject of mis-read belittling - she should have been applauded, by you, for recognizing the progressive pressure on some level - and trying to bring back the beauty of that loving family bond. JMO.


Sorry, but I really don't remember the particulars of this show. I remember a segment on a show where we are talking about a "feminist" who is against breast feeding, saying it is horribl and unnatural. Is this the one?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> Sorry, but I really don't remember the particulars of this show. I remember a segment on a show where we are talking about a "feminist" who is against breast feeding, saying it is horribl and unnatural. Is this the one?


No, but that further makes my point re #94...
This one was about a young black female who had started a website to showcase her photography of black mothers breast feeding, showing the beauty and love of mother and child. 
You guys were really harsh; not everything is about victims & tits; and I'm not sure that she was the one who missed the point, here.
Again, JMO.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> No, but that further makes my point re #94...
> This one was about a young black female who had started a website to showcase her photography of black mothers breast feeding, showing the beauty and love of mother and child.
> You guys were really harsh; not everything is about victims & tits; and I'm not sure that she was the one who missed the point, here.
> Again, JMO.


Gonna have to go listen to it when I get the time. Can barely remember the segment.

I think I need Ginko Biloba.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> Gonna have to go listen to it when I get the time. Can barely remember the segment.
> 
> I think I need Ginko Biloba.


 It's early in, maybe 3rd thing. Also - meant to mention I LOVE the new intro, and, pod-o-matic didn't cut off the outro/music on either 94 or 95 - so maybe Satch got that squared around. YAY!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> No, but that further makes my point re #94...
> This one was about a young black female who had started a website to showcase her photography of black mothers breast feeding, showing the beauty and love of mother and child.
> You guys were really harsh; not everything is about victims & tits; and I'm not sure that she was the one who missed the point, here.
> Again, JMO.


Ah yes, that was a story I mentioned. A couple things here.

1. Yes, everything is about tits. It's always about them. They're beautiful, warm and fun to snuggle.

2. Maybe I didn't make my point as clearly as I meant to. My criticism was not of the women, per se, but of the article itself. I was more critical of the women when it came to them saying they didn't know breast feeding was so important. I'm an unmarried dude with no kids and I know how important it is.

3. Boobies are awesome!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> Ah yes, that was a story I mentioned. A couple things here.
> 
> 2. Maybe I didn't make my point as clearly as I meant to. My criticism was not of the women, per se, but of the article itself. I was more critical of the women when it came to them saying they didn't know breast feeding was so important. I'm an unmarried dude with no kids and I know how important it is.


Well, as an unmarried dude with no kids - you wouldn't have had experience with, nor exposure to, the progressive pressure to NOT breast feed. Hmmm...my just now realizing that, I should have been more understanding of your lack of knowledge on this issue. My first clue should have been you guys asking over and over _"Who is this THEY that keeps telling them to not breast-feed? Are these people so stupid they have to be told to do this?"_. What needs to happen, imo, is for women to stop being told breast feeding is bad; especially from people who know better.



> 1. Yes, everything is about tits. It's always about them. They're beautiful, warm and fun to snuggle.
> 3. Boobies are awesome!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yes, yes they are, and I'm tryin all I can to keep mine from heading South, lol. 
I just put that bit about 'tits' in my post to spark some guys to go listen to ya. :vs_cool:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Well, as an unmarried dude with no kids - you wouldn't have had experience with, nor exposure to, the progressive pressure to NOT breast feed. Hmmm...my just now realizing that, I should have been more understanding of your lack of knowledge on this issue. My first clue should have been you guys asking over and over _"Who is this THEY that keeps telling them to not breast-feed? Are these people so stupid they have to be told to do this?"_. What needs to happen, imo, is for women to stop being told breast feeding is bad; especially from people who know better.
> 
> Yes, yes they are, and I'm tryin all I can to keep mine from heading South, lol.
> I just put that bit about 'tits' in my post to spark some guys to go listen to ya. :vs_cool:


Appreciate the bump.

That's just it. I don't understand who the "they" are. I didn't know there was a covert group running around telling women not to breastfeed. I guess my natural feeling of rebellion is stronger than most. Whenever I here a doctor or specialist or expert the opposite of whatever seems natural I question it. I suppose I figured those women would have as well.

I'm going to put something in the Bunker just for you.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> Appreciate the bump.
> 
> That's just it. I don't understand who the "they" are. I didn't know there was a covert group running around telling women not to breastfeed. I guess my natural feeling of rebellion is stronger than most. Whenever I here a doctor or specialist or expert the opposite of whatever seems natural I question it. I suppose I figured those women would have as well.
> 
> ...


Well, if ya still dont get who 'they' are - I've really failed at explaining it, lol. I wish it was just a "covert group" where it would be the exception rather than the norm. Feminists started the 'no need to feed' back in the 70's (I was there) and it's grown since then. Not a good idea imo to underestimate the lib/prog mindset of the left-educated folks now staffing the front lines of the health delivery system...not to mention the young mothers, themselves. Like the gal in #94. If she was taught that breast-feeding could be avoided, why would she think otherwise? I'm just glad she figured it out for herself and hope other young women are encouraged by her efforts. That pendulum might be swinging back the other way now...I hope so. We need more hippie chicks!









Not sure what the Bunker is...but thanks, I guess.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Well, if ya still dont get who 'they' are - I've really failed at explaining it, lol. I wish it was just a "covert group" where it would be the exception rather than the norm. *Feminists started the 'no need to feed' back in the 70's* (I was there) and it's grown since then. Not a good idea imo to underestimate the lib/prog mindset of the left-educated folks now staffing the front lines of the health delivery system...not to mention the young mothers, themselves. Like the gal in #94. If she was taught that breast-feeding could be avoided, why would she think otherwise? I'm just glad she figured it out for herself and hope other young women are encouraged by her efforts. That pendulum might be swinging back the other way now...I hope so. We need more hippie chicks!
> 
> View attachment 75154
> 
> ...


Well there is the my whole problem. I don't listen to anything feminists say. It like Charlie Brown's teacher speaking to my ears. Wah wah wah waaah wah waaaah wah!

The bunker is the "adults only" section of the site where we can post naughty things.

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/bunker/


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> Well there is the my whole problem. I don't listen to anything feminists say. It like Charlie Brown's teacher speaking to my ears. Wah wah wah waaah wah waaaah wah!


 Feminists started it, today's lib/progs keep it alive and going strong. The teacher example is a good one...except today's kids are being indoctrinated. Wish they didn't listen either. LOL



> The bunker is the "adults only" section of the site where we can post naughty things.
> 
> http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/bunker/


Oh, okay. I don't have permission to go there but that's okay. 
I can post my naughty things somewhere else


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Feminists started it, today's lib/progs keep it alive and going strong. The teacher example is a good one...except today's kids are being indoctrinated. Wish they didn't listen either. LOL
> 
> Oh, okay. I don't have permission to go there but that's okay.
> I can post my naughty things somewhere else


Hmmmm? That's odd. You should have permission. It's not off limits to anyone except minors. Are you really 12?


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> Hmmmm? That's odd. You should have permission. It's not off limits to anyone except minors. Are you really 12?


Apparently I don't have permission either...


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> Hmmmm? That's odd. You should have permission. It's not off limits to anyone except minors. Are you really 12?


Not 12. 39 and holding (for a few decades, lol) If it's an auto thingy, might be PF doesn't have my birthdate; I rarely add that info if there's a choice about it. Just checked through all my settings - no place to add it or check on it. Again, oh well. All good.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Not 12. 39 and holding (for a few decades, lol) If it's an auto thingy, might be PF doesn't have my birthdate; I rarely add that info if there's a choice about it. Just checked through all my settings - no place to add it or check on it. Again, oh well. All good.


I'm looking into it. I guess you have to ask to be added. Still waiting for confirmation on that. If that's the case I'll add you and anyone else that wants to be added.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

